# do i jus chop her down!?



## smoke 2 joints (Jul 3, 2007)

My girl is about 120 days old and shes lookin real ripe! Im checkin the trichs daily and there just turning amber on the tip and the rest of it is milky so shes very close. But I was wondering do i just chop her dwn near the soil and hang the entire plant upside down in the dark for a week? 

Do i have to trim anything off first?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 3, 2007)

I usually do my trimming when chopping. I find it's harder to do it later on.
Also means it will dry quicker too.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 3, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I usually do my trimming when chopping. I find it's harder to do it later on.
> Also means it will dry quicker too.



:yeahthat:


----------

